# ÁREA DE LAZER > Mergulho >  Invertebrados fotografados nas profundezas

## Julio Macieira

Olá pessoal 

Vale a pena verem estas imagens

http://expresso.clix.pt/Multimedia/I...tent_id=395219

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Júlio
De facto é fabuloso, misterioso...as profundidades abissais albergam formas de vida absolutamente fantásticas que nem suspeitamos. Um universo misterioso e dificilmente acessível (por enquanto) mas que "guarda tesouros" vivos fabulosos...sempre me fascinaram as profundidades abissais pelo seu mistério, o seu poder silencioso e aparentemente inexistente, mas só aparentemente. Vou ver se encomendo o livro que a autora lançou 




> Para mostrar a riqueza deste meio subaquático, a jornalista francesa Claire Nouvian lançou o livro The Deep: The Extraordinary Creatures of the Abyss, publicado pela University of Chicago Press.


e que se pode ver aqui:

http://www.thedeepbook.org/

http://www.thedeepbook.org/nouvian_bookpage.html

*



			
				The Deep: The Extraordinary Creatures of the Abyss
			
		

*


> *Claire Nouvian*
> 
> 
> 
> *Cloth  List price: $45.00*
> 
> *256 pages, 220 color plates, 9 x 12
> ©2007  ISBN: 978-0-226-59566-5  Available*
> 
> *http://www.press.uchicago.edu/cgi-bi...+Shopping+Cart*




Obrigado pela excelente informação :yb677: 
Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Finalmente Chegou e é FANTÁSTICO :SbOk2:  :SbOk2:  :SbOk2:   :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas: 

Este livro *The Deep - The Extraordinary creatures of the abyss* é fantástico, acabei de o receber da "University of Chicago Distribution Centre, tem fotografias fantásticas e custou-me 42 US Dollars (36 Dollars o livro + 6 Dollars portes), 31 Euros.



Recomendo. Ajuda-nos a perceber o mundo marinho e conhecer o desconhecido. Tem imagens fantásticas. Mais uma vez Júlio, obrigado pela divulgação/informação.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Ba tarde

*Vampyroteuthis infernalis*, de vampiro e infernal tem apenas o nome dado por alguém com uma imaginação algo susceptível para o...dantesco talvez :EEK!: .... :SbSourire:  mas tem cerca de 30 cm e vive entre 600 e 900 metros de profundidade. Pode ser visto neste magnifico livro *The Deep* acima mencionado e aqui neste vídeo, recomendo ambos....e fico a imaginar o que vive misteriosamente envolto num "manto" protector de escuridão e pressão de 600 a 900 metros de coluna de água...talvez um dia com _liquivent_ e técnica _de liquid breathing_...se possam visitar profundidades abissais, não necessariamente estas tão profundas, com facilidade...futuro dirá.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3PvvT_Ktx8



Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

ra viva

Trago-vos dois vídeos que deixam a sonhar com criaturas e um universo marinho "insuspeitado", em grande parte desconhecido, fantástico. Sempre me deixaram a sonhar estas criaturas de um "mundo do silencio" supostamente sem luz, sob uma pressão literalmente esmagadora de muitas toneladas da coluna de água, um mundo estranho e hostil para as criaturas da superfície dos mares, as criaturas anfíbias, as criaturas de terra. No entanto e apesar do aspecto dantesco que possa ter, exerce um fascínio "hipnotizador" como a bioluminescência exerce nas potenciais presas. Impressionantes as soluções que a natureza desenvolve em função das exigências do meio ambiente envolvente....o olhos com super lentes, os fotóforos onde vivem bactérias que produzem a bioluminescência que é tanto usada como arma de caça assim como arma de defesa, a visão pela bioluminescência vermelha qual dispositivo de visão por infravermelhos...é fascinante.

THE BLUE PLANET - DEEP SEA (PART I)



THE BLUE PLANET - DEEP SEA (PART II)


Atenciosamente
Pedro "liquid Breathing" Nuno

----------

